# Niggles



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Rapido 749 on Mercedes 312D base with auto transmission; 75000 miles in 4 years & no major problems (still on the original tyres!)- just a few niggles;
- the rear LED brake light has died due to corrosion from water ingress,
- the gear selector lever is less than smooth, but this is apparently "normal",
- a few hairline cracks starting to develop on the bathroom floor,
- fancy french roller blinds don't seem to have sufficient spring tension to retract without help from a finger poked up into the roller mechanism. Access to the screws to remove the blinds for adjustment would require removal of some of the woodwork first; how this could be done without splintered fragments probably requires inside knowledge!
Otherwise all OK (touch wood)!


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Hello Pete and welcome to MHF,
75K in 4 years,..wow tht's some serious driving for a M/H, where have you been? or haven't dare I ask? 8O 

Regarding the 'niggles'
Brake light- well y'know it happens!
Gear change- no biggie to sort out (adjustment of linkage)
Bathroom cracks - vibration/mileage?
Roller Blinds - Not sure what french ones are!

On the whole Pete, if that's a list of the only problems you've had with your MH...then all I can say is you have got an exceptional vehicle,and one to be proud of. Compared to some of the tales regailed within these pages of woe and misfortune! :wink:


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

'ello Mandy&Dave!
I'm certainly not complaining, just detailing the info for anyone interested. The mileage arises because of multiple trips to Costa del Sol (can never have too many of these), plus weekly travel between the office car park (home Monday to Friday) & the country estate 160 miles away, where life proceeds under a tiled roof at weekends. This probably explains the hairline cracks in the shower floor - a quick calculation suggests that around 800 visits have been made to this little room, not including visits involving the seated position. It beats having a house (the country estate belongs to the girlfriend), although not having an address does present a few difficulties, as I'm sure you already know!
It's really easy & comfortable to drive - set the cruise control, let the auto do the gear changing bit; just point it South!


----------



## camoyboy (May 9, 2005)

Hi Peter,
We have owned our Rapido 775F for 4 months now, (10 months old when we bought it) a Fiat Ducato 2.8JTD . We too have hairline cracks in the bathroom floor, we are hoping Brownhills will sort it out under warranty. The only other issues we had were one of the fixed bed support struts failed, and a heater ducting pipe was adrift. This was obviously a problem from new as the pipe was too short to reach the outlet.
The most annoying thing was the gap around the oven. You could look through the grilles each side of the oven door and see outside through the vent at the back! Rather draughty when the wind blew. Managed to sort that with some heatproof bulkhead foam. Can't believe the previous owner didn't have a problem with this.
We are generally well pleased with the build quality and workmanship of the conversion, and hope ours will reach 75,000 with as few problems as yours. We have just clocked up 7,000, with another 600 going to York and back next week. Reckon I will be 65 when I reach 75,000!!!!
Colin


----------



## brimo (May 10, 2005)

Hi Peeps

We have got an Autosleeper Talisman but want a short A class and are considering the 924F. Haven't seen one at the dealers yet. Haven't found a dealer with one but will phone main agents up later.

Have any of you seen one and what's your general opinion of the marque. I can see from your comments above that you are quite pleased.

The 924 looks to be very nice from the photo's we';ve seen.

Any helpwould be much appreciated.


----------



## mickyc (Jan 20, 2006)

We have a 772F which we bought from new from Brownhills in April 05.

Just a few teething probs really

Heater pipes fouled onto alternator and leaked (replaced)
Have noticed hairline cracks to bathroom floor
Heater control to rear fan broken (awaiting parts)

Build quality is very impressive, so much better than some convertors we looked at. We're off to France for the 3rd time in April and can't wait


----------



## RobinHood (May 19, 2005)

The 924F has been replaced in the current range by the 927F.

My 983F is just over 3 months old now.

So far, a good choice for us.

From scratch:

The engine coolant was a bit low, and needed a good bit of topping up from time-to time, but it has now settled down. I put this down to the additional rear-heating, and the fact this is teed into the engine cooling. I suspect it isn't easy to fill-up after construction without bleeding it.

In addition, same rear heating wouldn't work as the fan refused to function. Diagnosed this, with some difficulty tracing the wiring, to a relay and wiring displaced under the opposite extremity of the dashboard. Reseated and screwed in, and all OK.

One locker door wouldn't lock (lock internals wrongly assembled - fixed myself by comparison to one that did lock)

Booked back to Brownhills next week (so far well-handled and speedily booked in) to have a leak round the pre-drilled accessory mounts in the roof fixed, and to investigate why the battery charger doesn't cut in under load (I can coax it into doing so, but shouldn't have to).

Other than that:

- it drives well
- it is very well equipped as standard (both base vehicle and living section)
- build quality looks reasonable to good
- drop-down bed is very comfortable
- the A-class experience is great

The shiny worktops appear somewhat vulnerable to scratching.

14 nights away so far since buying isn't bad when both of us work, and Christmas had to be at home. Certainly more than our normal winter pattern of use, so it must be doing something right.


----------



## RobinHood (May 19, 2005)

brimo said:


> Hi Peeps
> 
> We have got an Autosleeper Talisman but want a short A class and are considering the 924F. Haven't seen one at the dealers yet. Haven't found a dealer with one but will phone main agents up later.
> 
> ...


Just dropped my van off at Brownhills for the work mentioned above.

Note that they have a 924F on display on special offer ('one only'). It was dark, but think it was new and unregistered (last of the 2005 models?).


----------

